# Dime



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Just fooling around after supper.






Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

nice







i love shooting pennies , ezpecially when they take off !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Keep the change


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

hope your neighbours like shooting coins


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

e~shot said:


> hope your neighbours like shooting coins


I don't shoot toward the one neighbor I do have. He might return fire!
I feel pretty safe on our 5 and a half acres. The trees help too.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> I don't shoot toward the one neighbor I do have. He might return fire!
> I feel pretty safe on our 5 and a half acres. The trees help too.


That is enough space for breath a little


----------

